# I didn't get the 6.3 HR10-250 upgrade last night!



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

I was amazed.


----------



## thepackfan (May 21, 2003)

Too bad. It works great.


----------



## fjwagner (Jan 22, 2006)

Not sure why we need a new thread for this well worn topic. Almost 600 posts in one just started a few days ago. However, will look forward to the upgrade.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=306758


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

It was an attempt to be funny... kinda like a stress relief post.


----------



## jmorgis (Jul 21, 2004)

You mean get excited on an update that was coming since last year? Sorry I lost all excitement long ago.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I was also amazed that I didn't get the upgrade yet.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

I'm still amazed there are so many waiting with baited breath for it. It'll get here when it gets here, and it probably won't really amount to a hill of beans in the grand scheme of things even then. Those 600 posters were probably also the same *********** waiting in line overnight at COMPUSA for the release of Windows 98.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Of course we didn't get the upgrade last night, it was only the 18th.

Next Wednesday however, being that Tuesday is the 25th.  


phox


----------



## Rowsdower (Dec 11, 2002)

TyroneShoes said:


> I'm still amazed there are so many waiting with baited breath for it.


Fish have baited breath. We have _bated_ breath.


----------



## clorox (Nov 5, 2003)

Can the mods close this thread? I like 6.3 threads as much as the next one, but it's getting out of control and I am sure there are many hungry trolls like abfabmag with baited or bated breath waiting to eat this thread.


----------



## tbb1226 (Sep 16, 2004)

TyroneShoes said:


> Those 600 posters were probably also the same *********** waiting in line overnight at COMPUSA for the release of Windows 98.


  :up: :up: 

How long was that line, TS? (6 of the 600 posts were yours, after all  )


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm sorry to say that I actually did wait in line for Windows 95 (not 98)...not overnight, mind you.


----------



## smimi10 (May 11, 2006)

TyroneShoes said:


> Those 600 posters were probably also the same *********** waiting in line overnight at COMPUSA for the release of Windows 98.


It's "propeller head" thank you very much. :-D

Mike


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

fjwagner said:


> Not sure why we need a new thread for this well worn topic. Almost 600 posts in one just started a few days ago. However, will look forward to the upgrade.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=306758


Lighten up Francis.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

I didn't even plug my unit in and I made sure I wasn't connected to my Directivo via my laptop's PPP connection and I still didn't get the upgrade! GEEEZ What GIVES!?

/sarcasm version 8.99 off


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

I am too amazed at not getting the upgrade! But what is even more amazing is that I don't even own a hr10-250  




seriously though if these upgrades are real why is D* even bothering to upgrade something that they no longer want to deal with. If they indeed are ending the tivo relationship whats the point of all these upgrades. I realise that they will support the tivo platform for years to come. I wish i could read the minds of the execs to figure out why they are putting themselves in a potential CSR Nightmare(from possible bugs and what not) on essentially obsolete (in the future) equiptment. Something is definitely going on here. Is it possible they are finding out that their own dvr is not making it and they want to keep the options open. Or did tivo demand they upgrade. A real head scratcher.


Wait i figured it out. These upgrades are designed to be buggy forcing tivo owners machines to blow up and force us to use the D* equiptment. THOSE DIABOLICAL FIENDS!!!


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Rowsdower said:


> Fish have baited breath. We have _bated_ breath.


But what if you just ate some fish???? Then it's gets confusing.


----------



## harley3k (Jul 19, 2006)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> seriously though if these upgrades are real why is D* even bothering to upgrade something that they no longer want to deal with. If they indeed are ending the tivo relationship whats the point of all these upgrades. I realise that they will support the tivo platform for years to come. I wish i could read the minds of the execs to figure out why they are putting themselves in a potential CSR Nightmare(from possible bugs and what not) on essentially obsolete (in the future) equiptment. Something is definitely going on here. Is it possible they are finding out that their own dvr is not making it and they want to keep the options open. Or did tivo demand they upgrade. A real head scratcher.
> 
> Wait i figured it out. These upgrades are designed to be buggy forcing tivo owners machines to blow up and force us to use the D* equiptment. THOSE DIABOLICAL FIENDS!!!


I bet it has something to do with their recent reconcilliation and announcement that they are continuing their support relationship.... D* realized that the grass wasn't all that greener going it on their own, so they drunk dialed Tivo and asked for more support.... Tivo felt nostalgic and threw them a bone. How sweet.

-h


----------



## jsirota (May 26, 2003)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> seriously though if these upgrades are real why is D* even bothering to upgrade something that they no longer want to deal with.


Could it be because the Tivo Series3 is just around the corner, finally offering a Tivo-based DVR solution to HDTV viewers that doesn't involve DirecTV?

DirecTV is afraid of a mass exodus of customers to the cable companies. Once the series3 is out, they're going to have to do everything they can to keep their HDTV-DVR customers happy.


----------



## gquiring (Dec 13, 2002)

What upgrade?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> ...
> seriously though if these upgrades are real why is D* even bothering to upgrade something that they no longer want to deal with.


Well, DirecTV did send an upgrade down for the series 1 TiVos. Totally unexpected. And you could say they don't want to deal with them any longer either with the R15 out there.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

JimSpence said:


> Well, DirecTV did send an upgrade down for the series 1 TiVos. Totally unexpected. And you could say they don't want to deal with them any longer either with the R15 out there.


My point exactly !! Why!! just wondering!!

Edit: And Hoping!!


----------



## HDTivoDesire (Apr 6, 2003)

GIMME BACK MY 6.3!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

fjwagner said:


> Not sure why we need a new thread for this well worn topic. Almost 600 posts in one just started a few days ago. However, will look forward to the upgrade.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=306758


Yea then after this eagerly anticipated upgrade installs there will be 600 post threads on how the upgrade sucks, and how it ruined people's systems. Then when that dies down, there will be all kinds of speculation and rumor as to when the 6.4 upgrade is coming, and how Dtv sucks because they don't upgrade their equipment. It is really cyclical. As long as my Tivo records tv and plays it back with the ability to pause and fast-forwared I don't care what version I have or when I get a new one.


----------



## TomB (Apr 28, 2000)

Agreed, DeDondeEs. Probably a diabolical plan by DirecTV to send us a bug filled upgrade to get us all to move to THEIR DVR...

But I would like the interface speedup..... (sigh)


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Fahtrim said:


> I was amazed.


Do you have your phone line connected?


----------



## fjwagner (Jan 22, 2006)

Fahtrim said:


> Lighten up Francis.


Cant help it if my Great Great whatever was Francis Scott Key  Hard to go through life being called Francis, but toughened me up enough to wait out 6.3 

However, my closest friends call me Fred.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

fjwagner said:


> Cant help it if my Great Great whatever was Francis Scott Key  Hard to go through life being called Francis, but toughened me up enough to wait out 6.3
> 
> However, my closest friends call me Fred.


I have a cousin Francis. He's sort of like the guy in stripes "my mother called me Francis...ONCE!" - goes by Frank. Also- like the guy in stripes, he has spent his fair share of time in the pokey.

His father, my uncle, was also Francis. Also went by Frank. (no Jail time, but only becasue that was a differnt era...)

But here's the kicker, my grandmother AND her twin brother were also Francis. Go figure!


----------



## fjwagner (Jan 22, 2006)

MichaelK said:


> I have a cousin Francis. He's sort of like the guy in stripes "my mother called me Francis...ONCE!" - goes by Frank. Also- like the guy in stripes, he has spent his fair share of time in the pokey.
> 
> His father, my uncle, was also Francis. Also went by Frank. (no Jail time, but only becasue that was a differnt era...)
> 
> But here's the kicker, my grandmother AND her twin brother were also Francis. Go figure!


... and to think some guy named "Fahtrim" was making fun of the name Francis.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Rowsdower said:


> Fish have baited breath. We have _bated_ breath.


Damn! And of course spell check would not catch that. I guess that makes you smarter than both me and the forum software put together.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

tbb1226 said:


> :up: :up:
> 
> How long was that line, TS? (6 of the 600 posts were yours, after all  )


 A cheap shot, and a bald-faced lie, pardner. I posted briefly, a grand total of _once _ in that thread, and unlike the other 643, did not whine at all about not having it yet, or about when we might have it. Yes, I want it, but I'm perfectly happy without it, and am patiently waiting, and would not be surprised if it never comes. Folks in hell want icewater, too.

And being exclusively a Mac OS devotee since 1983, you would not catch me dead or alive anywhere near that line.


----------



## fjwagner (Jan 22, 2006)

Rowsdower said:


> Fish have baited breath. We have _bated_ breath.


Q] From Steve Gearhart: Where does the term baited breath come from, as in: I am waiting with baited breath for your answer?

[A] The correct spelling is actually bated breath but its so common these days to see it written as baited breath that theres every chance it will soon become the usual form, to the disgust of conservative speakers and the confusion of dictionary writers. Examples in newspapers and magazines are legion; this one appeared in the Daily Mirror on 12 April 2003: She hasnt responded yet but Michael is waiting with baited breath.

Its easy to mock, but theres a real problem here. Bated and baited sound the same and we no longer use bated (let alone the verb to bate), outside this one set phrase, which has become an idiom. Confusion is almost inevitable. Bated here is a contraction of abated through loss of the unstressed first vowel (a process called aphesis); it has the meaning reduced, lessened, lowered in force. So bated breath refers to a state in which you almost stop breathing through terror, awe, extreme anticipation, or anxiety.

Shakespeare is the first writer known to use it, in The Merchant of Venice: Shall I bend low and, in a bondmans key, / With bated breath and whispring humbleness, / Say this .... Nearly three centuries later, Mark Twain employed it in Tom Sawyer: Every eye fixed itself upon him; with parted lips and bated breath the audience hung upon his words, taking no note of time, rapt in the ghastly fascinations of the tale.

Reference http://www.worldwidewords.org/qa/qa-bai1.htm


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

smimi10 said:


> It's "propeller head" thank you very much. :-D
> 
> Mike


Not to cast aspersions, but in my world (and it is my world, after all) "propeller-head" is simply a tech nerd, while a "zipper-head" is someone who blindly unzips his skull whenever the "next great thing" comes along so that he can change his mind on a whim about what's cool or trendy or desirable. I'm sure you don't qualify as the latter, because you would never be caught posting in "that" thread, like I was.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

fjwagner said:


> ...The correct spelling is actually bated breath but its so common these days to see it written as baited breath that theres every chance it will soon become the usual form...http://www.worldwidewords.org/qa/qa-bai1.htm


So I guess that makes me a forward-thinking poster, completely ahead of the curve.  C'mon, all you laggards, get with the program! Misspell stuff like we trendy folks do!


----------



## fjwagner (Jan 22, 2006)

given we have beaten 6.3 to death, we have divirged to the propar use and spelling of English! My interist in this thred has picked up!


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

fjwagner said:


> we have divirged to the propar use and spelling of English! My interist in this thred has picked up!


Irony, thy name is fjwagner.


----------



## kbohip (Dec 30, 2003)

DeDondeEs said:


> Yea then after this eagerly anticipated upgrade installs there will be 600 post threads on how the upgrade sucks, and how it ruined people's systems. Then when that dies down, there will be all kinds of speculation and rumor as to when the 6.4 upgrade is coming, and how Dtv sucks because they don't upgrade their equipment. It is really cyclical. As long as my Tivo records tv and plays it back with the ability to pause and fast-forwared I don't care what version I have or when I get a new one.


Umm, then what are you doing reading this thread, or this forum for that matter?

I don't know why this threads here anyway. The 6.3's already out. I got it last night on my machine. The only thing is my Now Playing List has been replaced by pigs flying. The nice thing is they can be sorted by size and put in folders. Actually all I see when I turn on the tv are pigs flying. They're in the menus and even on during live tv.  Is this normal for the 6.3 software?

Tyrone, I made the same mistake on another forum by using the term "baited" breath. I was wondering if anyone would catch it here.


----------



## Deacon West (Apr 16, 2006)

TyroneShoes said:


> I'm still amazed there are so many waiting with baited breath for it. It'll get here when it gets here, and it probably won't really amount to a hill of beans in the grand scheme of things even then. Those 600 posters were probably also the same *********** waiting in line overnight at COMPUSA for the release of Windows 98.


Where have I been? When did Win 98 come out? Darn technology, it just keeps changing.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

fjwagner said:


> Q]
> 
> Its easy to mock, but theres a real problem here. Bated and baited sound the same and we no longer use bated (let alone the verb to bate)[/url]


 Who says we dont use bate anymore? I am the master of the word bate


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

wj777 said:


> Where have I been? When did Win 98 come out? Darn technology, it just keeps changing.


What!!! They have computers with bigger than 2 gig hard drives with more than 50 megs of ram now. You mean It takes less than an hour to download a .5 meg file. WOW!!! I better grab my 6000 dollars and head to the Ye ole computer store!!


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

cheer said:


> I'm sorry to say that I actually did wait in line for Windows 95 (not 98)...not overnight, mind you.


Sucker. I'd already been enjoying the superior power of OS/2 for a year.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

wmcbrine said:


> Sucker. I'd already been enjoying the superior power of OS/2 for a year.


Actually I started with OS/2 back when 1.0 came out. Sadly, unless one was interested in running 16-bit Windows apps, REXX scripts, Lotus SmartSuite, or multiple copies of chkdsk, it wasn't terribly useful.


----------



## Rowsdower (Dec 11, 2002)

> Its easy to mock, but theres a real problem here. Bated and baited sound the same and we no longer use bated (let alone the verb to bate), outside this one set phrase, which has become an idiom.


That's no excuse! Those who misuse the English language must receive their just deserts!


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Rowsdower said:


> That's no excuse! Those who misuse the English language must receive their just deserts!


Mmmmmmmmm!

Desert!

I'll just have the fudge brownie with vanilla ice cream!


----------



## Rowsdower (Dec 11, 2002)

TyroneShoes said:


> Mmmmmmmmm!
> 
> Desert!
> 
> I'll just have the fudge brownie with vanilla ice cream!


Joking aside, the phrase in question actually _is_ "just deserts."


----------



## ECEGatorTuro (Jan 20, 2006)

So I have a question, when will my machine get the upgrade? My Tivo still hasn't upgraded and I have forced it to call D* a few times. I'm pretty new to the whole Tivo/D* thing so I've never experienced an upgrade. Any info? thanks!


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

It isn't out yet. Try reading the threads before replying to them.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

fjwagner said:


> The correct spelling is actually bated breath but its so common these days to see it written as baited breath that theres every chance it will soon become the usual form, to the disgust of conservative speakers and the confusion of dictionary writers.


It's like the word "anyway". So many people say "anyways" now that I believe most people think this is correct.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

The one that annoys me is "irregardless." You mean "regardless," folks. Or writing "loose" instead of "lose." Or...gahhhhh.


----------



## fjwagner (Jan 22, 2006)

cheer said:


> The one that annoys me is "irregardless." You mean "regardless," folks. Or writing "loose" instead of "lose." Or...gahhhhh.


... and lie versus lay. I cringe when I hear "I am going to lay" down. The ghost of my English teacher Grandmother continues to haunt!


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

cheer said:


> The one that annoys me is "irregardless." You mean "regardless," folks. Or writing "loose" instead of "lose." Or...gahhhhh.


Irregardless IS in websters...

http://www.websters-online-dictionary.org/definition/irregardless


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Irregardless: a nonstandard or humorous usage of regardless.

It may be in the Dictionary, but it doesn't make it any more acceptable.

Many words have been added because of their excessive misuse.

Now back to the subject at hand.
Oh yeah, still waiting for the 6.3 upgrade.


----------



## Rowsdower (Dec 11, 2002)

cheer said:


> The one that annoys me is "irregardless." You mean "regardless," folks.


It's an illogical combination of "regardless" and "irrespective."



> Or writing "loose" instead of "lose."


...and by extension, "looser" instead of "loser."



fjwagner said:


> ... and lie versus lay. I cringe when I hear "I am going to lay" down.


I'll add:


"it's" instead of "its"
"there" instead of "their" or "they're"
"to" instead of "too" (but usually not "two," for some reason)
"who's" instead of "whose"
"your" instead of "you're"
apostrophes for plurilization ("We saw some nice house's.")
"less" instead of "fewer" (common in advertising)
"was" instead of the subjunctive "were" ("If I was to do that tomorrow...")
"which" instead of "that" (in a restrictive relative clause)
Many more come to mind, but I'll stop there.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Don't forget "good" instead of "well".


----------



## Deacon West (Apr 16, 2006)

jhimmel said:


> It's like the word "anyway". So many people say "anyways" now that I believe most people think this is correct.


I thought everyone said anywho now.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

And, of course, a favorite of a certain long-time TCF member whose first name rhymes with furl: using "where" instead of "were." E.g., "They where going to release the update but pulled it due to problems."


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

My favorite is the increasing use of "ironic" in reference to what would really be merely "coincidental". I. E., "After avoiding her for weeks, I ran into her last night at a 7-11. Isn't that ironic?" No, that's not ironic in the least. What it is, is coincidental. They mean quite opposite things.

Of course, being brought up in a certain part of the midwest, I still catch myself using "loan" as a verb in place of "lend".


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

jamesbobo said:


> Don't forget "good" instead of "well".


And off-topic, don't forget about that...


----------



## Capmeister (Jan 20, 2005)

TyroneShoes said:


> My favorite is the increasing use of "ironic" in reference to what would really be merely "coincidental". I. E., "After avoiding her for weeks, I ran into her last night at a 7-11. Isn't that ironic?" No, that's not ironic in the least. What it is, is coincidental. They mean quite opposite things.
> 
> Of course, being brought up in a certain part of the midwest, I still catch myself using "loan" as a verb in place of "lend".


Loan actually preceded lend in the language as a verb.

"The verb loan is well established in American usage and cannot be considered incorrect. The frequent objections to the form by American grammarians may have originated from a provincial deference to British critics, who long ago labeled the usage a typical Americanism. Loan is, however, used to describe only physical transactions, as of money or goods; for figurative transactions, lend is correct: Distance lends enchantment. The allusions lend the work a classical tone."

http://www.answers.com/topic/loan


----------



## pesos (Mar 23, 2003)

One of my biggest pet peeves is "I could care less."

Well, if you COULD care less, why don't you? Sigh.


----------



## pdawg17 (Mar 1, 2003)

TyroneShoes said:


> My favorite is the increasing use of "ironic" in reference to what would really be merely "coincidental". I. E., "After avoiding her for weeks, I ran into her last night at a 7-11. Isn't that ironic?" No, that's not ironic in the least. What it is, is coincidental. They mean quite opposite things.
> 
> Of course, being brought up in a certain part of the midwest, I still catch myself using "loan" as a verb in place of "lend".


Ever since that Alanis song "Isn't It Ironic" came out, it drives me crazy...every example she uses in that song is nothing but coincidence or just plain bad luck...nothing ironic about any of it...


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

cheer said:


> ... Or writing "loose" instead of "lose." Or...gahhhhh.


in my defense that's frequently just spelling ignorance not bad grammer. 

I have bad grammer too- but no one seems to teach lose, loose or then and than to us spelling challanged. I've been out of elementray school for a couple decades and my wife just finally explained than and then to me a couple years ago so i could remember. THan is used for comparions- like math- "it's less than" and in math we *A*dd so that's when you use the A in that word.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

Arcady said:


> It isn't out yet. Try reading the threads before replying to them.


Zing!


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

pesos said:


> One of my biggest pet peeves is "I could care less."
> 
> Well, if you COULD care less, why don't you? Sigh.


I couldn't care less.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

Fahtrim said:


> I couldn't care less.


well I could!

(ducks and runs-LOL)


----------



## GregA (Sep 1, 2002)

MichaelK said:


> I have bad grammer...


Me, too, but she's getting better.


----------



## slocko (Mar 5, 2004)

so let me get this straight, our hd-tivos are getting Win 98 installed this week????


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

MichaelK said:


> in my defense that's frequently just spelling ignorance not bad grammer.
> 
> I have bad grammer too- but no one seems to teach lose, loose or then and than to us spelling challanged. I've been out of elementray school for a couple decades and my wife just finally explained than and then to me a couple years ago so i could remember. THan is used for comparions- like math- "it's less than" and in math we *A*dd so that's when you use the A in that word.


Or perhaps even bad _grammar_?

You were just sitting back and waiting for that, yes?


----------



## slocko (Mar 5, 2004)

as it where, their is an irony huh?


----------



## dmwierz (Oct 17, 2003)

slocko said:


> as it where, their is an irony huh?


As it WERE, THERE is an irony.......


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

Sir_whinealot said:


> Or perhaps even bad _grammar_?
> 
> You were just sitting back and waiting for that, yes?


actually not-

but you made me laugh any way!


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Let's get back on topic here. 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=309589


----------

